# How to optimize OBS “Output” settings for professional video recording of ZOOM on a MacPro?



## free don (Jan 23, 2021)

I need to set up a MacPro for OBS recording legal depositions on zoom - my employer video company contracts with law firms. I will be zoom host for up to 8 remote talking heads screen-sharing documents 0-50% of the time. I only speak 1% of the time(not screen-sharing) so, I can mute my mic and video 99% of the time bringing down my zoom CPU and RAM needs.

Goal: Record HD mp4 of 1 gig(or less) per hour, resolution: 1920 x 1080, Video Bitrate: 5000 Kbps, 30 FPS. With camcorders recording to SD cards at 1080p at 60 FPS, we get that reducing file size with mpeg streamclip. I will try setting record format to mkv and demux to mp4. 
I believe I need to keep the video bitrate at 5000. (Frame rate and bitrate can’t be variable.)

Computer: Mac Pro (Mid 2012) MacOS: High Sierra 10.13.6
Processor: 6-Core Intel Xeon 3.33 GHz (12 threads, 12 MB Intel Smart Cache)
Ram: 32 GB, Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680, 2048 MB
1 Monitor: Apple LED Cinema Display, 27-inch (2560 x 1440)

I ran the auto-configuration wizard:
Optimize for recording…
Recording Encoder: Software (x264)
Recording Quality: Medium File Size
Base/Output Resolutions: 1920 x 1080
FPS 30

Auto-config set video bit-rate to 2500 Kbps. I believe I need to keep the video bitrate at 5000.
It is unclear to me what changes need to be made in the “Output” Settings “Simple” and “Advanced.”

THAAANKS!!! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## free don (Jan 23, 2021)

(Auto-config set video bit-rate to 2500 Kbps. I reset to 5000 due to professional requirements.)

The question comes down to: which encoder and is there an encoder that allows me to pause the recording? Is there one best encoder for me?

Output > Output Mode > Advanced > Recording > Recording Format > mkv
Output > Output Mode > Advanced > Recording > Encoder > (Use Stream Encoder)
Output > Output Mode > Advanced > Streaming > Encoder > x264

There is a warning at the bottom of the Output > Advanced reading:
Recordings cannot be paused if the recording encoder is set to “(Use Stream Encoder)”. 

The other two Advanced > Recording > Encoder > options are: 
“Apple VT H264 Software Encoder” and x264

Advanced > Streaming > Encoder > offers me a second option of “Apple VT H264 Software Encoder.”


----------

